# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دوستان دندان و پزشکی و دارو!لطفا کمک کنید!

## zizo

دوستان عزیزی که امسال دندان و پزشکی سراسری روزانه قبول شده اند و تراز زیر 10000 داشته اند(زیرگروه 1)
و دوستان عزیزی که امسال دارو سراسری روزانه قبول شده اند و تراز زیر 9900 داشته اند(زیرگروه2)
اولا که به همتون تبریک می گم!
دوم اینکه لطف کنید تراز دقیقتون رو بگین و دانشگاه قبولی تون رو!
مرسی!!! :Yahoo (76):

----------


## zizo

up

----------

